# VQ35DE into a 98 max????



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

Does anyone know if the new VQ35DE would fin into a 98 maxima, im preaty sure it can but how had would it be, and if so what would the mods be, or is there any other motor that would go into a max??????????????


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

It would fit per say, but not easily. You would have to do extensive modification to the wiring in the car. Everything on the VQ35 is drive by wire. There is no throttle cable etc. You would have to use a 2k2 or 2k3 tranny with it for ECU purposes as well. That would mean changing axles and so on, but thats the easiest part of it all. It is possible, but the money that you would spend for the gain wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

There is one being done as we speak in MD, and one doesn't have to add the 2k2-2k3 tranny, the 4th gen tranny will work as this person is gonna be using his... Look up Mardigrasmax on www.maxima.org for details


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

David, aren't you good buddies with Mardigramax?

hmm... doesn't make sense that the 4th gen tranny would work... *shrug*


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Matt is planning on using it, this motor is gonna be a rather interesting creation. He is using a 3.5 block with 3.0 head and many other upgrades. Considering his old 3.0 put down like 427fwhp, he said he is shooting for 600 with this beast, should be interesting.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha... david has been workin on this for ever now... i'm sure he and David must know each other well if they are workin on the same project... lol

I can't wait for david to reply


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> hahaha... david has been workin on this for ever now... i'm sure he and David must know each other well if they are workin on the same project... lol
> 
> I can't wait for david to reply


Matt lives in MD now.... Maybe they are working together on it, I saw the block at his house when we were working on a SC install on another car. IT's all good :thumbup:


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

ur prolly better off modding ur current motor......vq30de are can reach 265hp crank pretty easily if u have the money...i recomend the turbo kit from custommaxima.com


----------

